# older laser products 6p ?



## bouncer33441 (Sep 21, 2012)

are these older products worth any money or are they collectable ? i have a chance to grab one for $35 .


----------



## archimedes (Sep 21, 2012)

Value depends heavily on condition and the rarity of various models, but yes, vintage ( "Laser Products" era) SureFires are collectible.


----------



## yellow (Sep 22, 2012)

I say no.

first of all, a tool is a tool,
2nd: if You want to get money out of old/used/collectable parts ... you need someone to PAY for it! The time You want the money.
--> that only works for gold, diamonds, other stones, pure & valuable metals, ...


----------



## 880arm (Sep 22, 2012)

The old 6P's are not as rare as some of the other older lights but many people, myself included, consider them collectible. As Archimedes said, condition plays a large factor in this. You can get an idea of how others value these lights by checking out the CPF marketplace or certain online auctions.

I can't comment on the particular light you're looking at but it's rare to see them sell lower than the price you mentioned.


----------

